# 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, Γαζέλης της Ολιβερογεννήτου



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2014)

Εμένα, τελικά, σπάσαν τα νερά ξημερώματα της Κυριακής 16/2 (00:30) και γέννησα τη μικρή στις 05:45 με φυσιολογικό τοκετό και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη ταλαιπωρία. Με τον άντρα μου γελάγαμε γιατί παρακαλάγαμε να γεννησω σαββατοκύριακο και βράδυ για να μην έχει κόσμο, και φαίνεται η μικρή μας άκουσε! :) Και όντως, άδεια η παραλαβή, ενώ τις καθημερινες τίγκα! Η γιατρός μου ήταν μαζί μου από την ώρα που με ετοιμάζανε μέχρι το τέλος, δεν έφυγε στιγμή. Είχα και 2 έμπειρες μαίες πάνω από το κεφάλι μου που βόηθησαν πολύ να πάρει σωστή θέση η μπέμπα, και γενικά η εμπειρία ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή! Πιο πολλή κούραση ήταν αργότερα στο δωμάτιο με τα επισκεπτήρια, δικά μου και των άλλων κοριτσιών στον θάλαμο. Α! Και εννοείται έκανα επισκληρίδιο, παιδιά, δεν παλευόταν χωρίς. Άγιος άνθρωπος αυτός που την ανακάλυψε! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2014)

Μια ολόκληρη κοινότητα χαίρεται και σου εύχεται τα καλύτερα! 

Μέχρι και το γραφικό είχαμε ετοιμάσει:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2014)

:wub: :wub: :wub: ευχαριστούμε, κι εγώ και η γαζέλα! :) :) :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2014)

Ουφ, επιτέλους, τώρα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε ελέυθερα για όλα τα αηδιαστικά!

Συγχαρητήρια Όλι και πολλές ευχές!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια, Όλι! Να σου ζήσει το μωράκι!


----------



## Irini (Feb 22, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει και ό,τι καλύτερο και όλες οι άλλες ευχές μαζεμένες!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια, oliver, να σας ζήσει! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει Όλι. Να είσαστε γεροί, να χαιρόσαστε το γαζελάκι σας και τα δικά του γαζελάκια, αργότερα!


----------



## Themis (Feb 22, 2014)

Εγεννήθη ημίν γαζέλα; Επιτέλους! Είχαν αρχίσει να παρατηρούνται συμπτώματα ψευδοκύησης στο φόρουμ...


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει, σαν τα ψηλά βουνά.


----------



## crystal (Feb 22, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει, Όλι! Γερό και καλότυχο!!


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 22, 2014)

Κι απο εμένα τις πιο ζεστές ευχές μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου κι ας μη γνωριζόμαστε. 
Να είναι υγιές και καλότυχο το μωράκι σου :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2014)

_Μωρό μου των εφτά 'μερών, οι μοίρες που θα 'ρθούνε
χρόνια να σου χαρίσουνε, να μη τα λυπηθούνε.

Ελάτε, μοίρες, στα εφτά καλομοιράσετέ το,
θρόνο χρυσό να στήσετε και πάνω βάλετέ το.

Το τυχερό σου με χρυσά γράμματα να 'ν' γραμμένο,
να πάρεις αρχοντόπουλο στον κόσμο ξακουσμένο!_

Να σου ζήσει ο γάζελος, Όλι μας! :clap::clap: :wub::wub:


----------



## Themis (Feb 22, 2014)

Ε, ας τη μοιράνω κι εγώ.

- Στάσου, Φλεβάρη μισερέ, που 'χεις λειψές τις μέρες
και με αστέρι φωτεινό να στολιστείς γυρεύεις.
Εγώ 'μαι ο Μάρτης ο τρανός, τη μάνητά μου φεύγε.
Δώσε το γαζελάκι μου, δώσε μου το μπουμπούκι,
μην κάνω κρύο και χιονιά, χαλάζι, αστροπελέκια,
και μαραθούν τα λούλουδα, και τα δεντρά παγώσουν.
- Μάρτη αδελφέ, μαλάκωσε, γλύκανε την καρδιά σου.
Τέτοιο στολίδι είναι πολύ για ένα μόνο μήνα
μόν' του 'πρεπε και του 'μοιαζε να λάμπει όλο τον χρόνο.
Χρόνους πολλούς, χρόνους καλούς, χρόνους ευτυχισμένους.
'Ανοιξε την αγκάλη σου κι εγώ θα σου τη δώσω.
Γλυκά λογάκια να της λες και να την κανακεύεις,
και σαν γυρίσει ο κύκλος σου μίλησε και τ' Απρίλη.
Εγώ εδώ θα στέκομαι και θα την ανιμένω
χίλιες φορές να ξαναρθεί, με γέλια και τραγούδια.
Λαμπρό υφαίνω φόρεμα οπού θα της ταιριάζει.
Να 'χει τον θόλο τ' ουρανού, τ' αστέρια και τον ήλιο
κι η άμμο η απέραντη να χρυσοστραφταλίζει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ουφ, επιτέλους, τώρα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε ελεύθερα για όλα τα αηδιαστικά!



Γιατί; Τελειώσανε, θαρρείς, οι έγκυες και οι ετοιμόγεννες του φόρουμ; Γιά νομίζεις ότι το τζιφάκι, για μια γέννα μόνο το ανεβάσαμε;

Θέμη, και μόνο τα δικά σου ποιήματα στη Λεξιλογία, γεμίζουνε ολόκληρη ανθολογία (rhyme totally unintended). Έστω από τις φτενές.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2014)

Ξέχασα το ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> ... η εμπειρία ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή!


Κρατάω αυτό και χαίρομαι για σένα και για το πιτσιρίκι. 

Να είναι καλότυχη και να τη δεις όπως επιθυμεί εκείνη!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2014)

Γερή, δυνατή και ευτυχισμένη!!!


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Η Όλι μας η άξια, περήφανη μανούλα
εγέννησε, μας έφερε μική Ολιβερούλα
Όλα καλά επήανε, η μπέμπα βγήκε ντρέτα
Όλιβερ, πια πασίχαρη, βγες και στον κόσμο ειπέ τα

Να 'ρθει η Κλωθώ απέραντο το νήμα της να γνέσει
κι όλο καλά η Λάχεση μοιράδια να της πέψει
κι η Άτροπος η αλύγιστη, αν δεν της κάνει κόπο,
να στρέξει σ' όλα κατ' ευχή, θα βρει αυτή τον τρόπο

Είπα ευκές για τη μική, παινέματα στη μάνα
γαβρίνας τα εγκώμια με τη γαζέλα αντάμα
Ώρα να πω και του κυρού, του βάζελου, τραγούδι
να τραγουδεί, να χαίρεται σα βλέπει το λουλούδι


Sleep now - Peter Hammill








Spoiler



Sleep now
another day in your young lives is done
Go to sleep now
Tomorrow brave new worlds will surely come, 
and trouble deep
It's such a wonder, such a mystery to me

Somewhere 
your future friends are lying as you are
and your lovers 
right now are only crying babes in arms
oh, the world turns 
under our feet our lives are passing by
in our sleep

So soon you'll be gone to that wide world
the tunes of adulthood calling little girls

Remember 
whatever else in life you find to doubt
do remember
although you hear him mostly in a shout
your father loves you
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now

So soon you'll be gone to that wide world
just one tune of childhood I sing, my little girl...

Sleep now 
one day I'll tell you how my life has been
Oh, so strange 
to think your eyes will fall on things
that mine have never seen 
these eyes that gently flicker
in some lost childhood dream

Sleep now
safe and warm in the haven of your bed
go to sleep now
Although you won't remember what I've said
your father loves you
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now
as though he never knew the meaning of the words

Επειδή πιο ωραίο νανούρισμα ούτε έχω ακούσει ούτε έχω πει στα δικά μου. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2014)

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου! Με συγκινήσατε! Είναι κι οι ορμόνες στα χάι τους, τα ψιλοέμπηξα τώρα που τα διάβαζα! Να είστε καλά όλοι σας και να χαίρεστε τους που αγαπάτε! (Συγγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω, αλλά το γαζελάκι είναι απαιτητικό!)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 22, 2014)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές για το γαζελάκι! Πολύχρονο, καλότυχο κι ευτυχισμένο! Να το χαίρονται οι γονείς του!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 22, 2014)

Τι καλά! Να σας ζήσει, oliver, και να είστε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι!


----------



## VickyN (Feb 23, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει, Όλι!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2015)

Και επειδή μόλις τώρα είδα την ημερομηνία, Όλι, να τα χιλιομυριάσει, γερή και δυνατή! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2015)

Χρόνια της πολλά! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στο Γαζελάκι! Να το καμαρώσεις όπως θέλεις!


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2015)

...
Good company - _Oliver & Company_






You and me together we'll be
Forever, you'll see
We two can be good company
You and me
Yes, together we two
Together, that's you
Forever with me
We'll always be good company
You and me
Yes, together we'll be
Just wait and see

Κατά μάνα κατά κόρη. Πάντα καλόχαρες κι οι δυο! 


Buscando Guayaba (_Oliver & Company_) - Rubén Blades


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2015)

Χρόνια της πολλά! :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά για το χρονιάρικο ( μα πότε πρόλαβε; ), χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και γαζελοϋφασμένα ( αν μπορούν ας κάνουν κι αλλιώς! ) για τους γαζελογεννήτορες. Είθε να 'ναι γεμάτες οι μπαταρίες τους όταν θα έρθει η Ημέρα της Κρίσεως. Όχι τίποτα με ευρωζώνες και Ντάισελμπλουμ και τέτοιες λάιτ καταστάσεις, αλλά όταν - αδηρίτως, αφεύκτως, αναποδράστως - το γαζελάκι θα χρειαστεί επιτακτικά να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε δύο mutually exclusive options (όπως περιγράφονται από το ΛΝΕΓ):

- *γαύρος *(ο) *1*. μικρό ψάρι [...]. *2*. _(στην ποδοσφαιρική αργκό)_ ο oπαδός τού Ολυμπιακού (Ο Σ.Φ.Π.) _(υποκ.)_ γαυράκι (το). 
[ΕΤΥΜ. [...] Ως προς τη χρήση τής λ. στην ποδοσφαιρική αργκό, σύμφωνα με μια εκδοχή, η ονομασία αυτή ανάγεται στη δεκαετία τού 1960, όταν οπαδοί τού Παναθηναϊκού υποδέχθηκαν τους οπαδούς τού Ολυμπιακού με ψαροκασέλες από γαύρους πριν από τον μεταξύ τους αγώνα. Βαθμηδόν οι οπαδοί τού Ολυμπιακού υιοθέτησαν την πρoσφώνηση. Βλ. κ. _βαζέλας_].

- *βαζέλας* (ο) (στην ποδοσφαιρική αργκό) ο οπαδός τού Παναθηναϊκού Αθλητικού Ομίλου (Π.Α.Ο.). Επίσης *βάζελος*
[ΕΤΥΜ. Σύμφωνα με μια εκδοχή, η λ. ανάγεται στη δεκαετία τού 1960, όταν οπαδοί τού Ολυμπιακού άλειψαν με βαζελίνη τον πάγκο τού Παναθηναϊκού πριν από τον μεταξύ τους αγώνα. Βαθμηδόν οι τελευταίοι υιοθέτησαν την ονομασία. Βλ. κ. _γαύρος_].

Ούτε που τολμώ να το σκεφτώ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 17, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστούμε, το Γαζελάκι, ο μπαμπάς του κι εγώ, για τις ευχές σας! Να είστε πάντα καλά! :) Παλαβρίτσα, τώρα έρχονται τα καλύτερα και για εσάς, μετά το εξάμηνο βλέπεις καταπληκτικές αλλαγές μέρα με τη μέρα! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

